# shrimp for tank



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have the following fish in various tanks from 2 to 50 gallon sized.
Betta, Swordtails, Angels, Tiger barbs, Rosy barbs, ottos, corys, bushy nosed pleco and another small cat unknown. I was wanting to add some shrimp to some tanks, but was wondering if any of these fish might eat them. Also what fish are best with shrimp? (Tetras?) All tanks are planted with an assortment of stem, mosses, ferns, rhizome plants.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

The old man said:


> I have the following fish in various tanks from 2 to 50 gallon sized.
> Betta, Swordtails, Angels, Tiger barbs, Rosy barbs, ottos, corys, bushy nosed pleco and another small cat unknown. I was wanting to add some shrimp to some tanks, but was wondering if any of these fish might eat them. Also what fish are best with shrimp? (Tetras?) All tanks are planted with an assortment of stem, mosses, ferns, rhizome plants.


Bettas. swordtails, Angels, Tiger barbs will eat small shrimp.

Ottos are shrimp safe. I have not seen my cories bother my shrimp.

Read this thread:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...erts-planted-aquariums/53194-suggestions.html


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the thread.


----------



## suaojan (Oct 21, 2006)

Corys will eat baby shrimps.


----------



## rich_one (Oct 31, 2007)

also, this may depend on the shrimp, though I would venture to say that angels and tiger barbs may pick on any shrimp.

as for the others... you may or may not get away with amanos, which are too large for them to eat. same thing with bamboo... aka, wood shrimp. but I do not know if they have any particular water params you need to know of... and be warned... I do believe those shrimp get rather large. but they are filter feeders and pose no danger to your fish however.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

What about a small three gallon with ottos and neons and planted with ferns and mosses?


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

I have never really recommended shrimp with any fish, but it can be done successfully... I have a 29 gallon in my house with Neons, Corys, Glowlight, Guppies, and a couple wild minnows my Daughter found in a river here. There is also a healthy RCS population as well and yes indeed many young get nailed and the tetras are slick little shrimp hunters, but the population maintains itself just fine. The larger sheimp are not hassled and walk about and even fight with the fish for food.

Interestingly or naturally depending on your outlook the red colored shrimp are being "phased" out with the less red shrimp being harder targets and this population is being selectively bred by predators to become less red










But all that said 99.9% of my shrimp are housed alone in species specific tanks...

Cheers, Bill


----------

